# The FBI Money Pak virus



## oaktree (Jul 28, 2012)

There is a virus going around called the FBI Money Pak Virus. It is a Scareware virus in the subcatagory of Ransomware
http://guides.yoosecurity.com/how-r...that-blocked-pc-asks-for-payment-100-dollars/


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ransomware_(malware)

Thought I would pass the info.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the post Oaktree. Perhaps it won't be long before the person who created the virus gets a visit from the real FBI.


----------

